# Kirk Precision Magnesium road bike



## JOEL (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought this oddity last week, a Kirk Precision from about 1987, magnesium frame and Dura Ace components.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 6, 2012)

wow.. very different


----------



## fixed1313 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, sure is an oddity. Cool looking though. How does it ride?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 18, 2012)

Not bad at all. the frame has a good feel to it and handles well. Going to put some new tubulars on and give it a serious test ride.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 18, 2012)

*Kirk bike*

Interested in purchasing something like this..
  Is it for sale? If so how much?
   Thanks
     Brian
bike884@aol.com


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2012)

What an odd frame...


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 22, 2012)

*kirk*

Awesome, There is nothin better than ridin around on something nowon else has...
Bad ass!!!


----------



## DoggieDodaac (May 23, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> *Kirk bike*
> 
> Interested in purchasing something like this..
> Is it for sale? If so how much?
> ...



Brian,
A 1986 Kirk Precision just posted on Craigslist in Florida.  I added a posting of it in the Classified section under "Ebay, CL....".  I am willing to drive over, pick it up and deliver it to my local LBS if you are interested.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 2, 2018)

What does the bike weight and I agree other the frame looks awesome.


----------

